# Chicken eating pleco



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Yup my pleco eats the leftover chicken in my p tank. ever seen this before?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

um headline is a bit reversed









and pic sucks, i cant make out a damned thing on it


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that has to be the crapist pic i ever seen


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I resized the pic a little (well, a little...







): some details should be visible now...

I don't think it's that uncommon for (common/sailfin) pleco's to eat meaty foods: mine love shrimp, fish fillet and feeder parts.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my plec used to be the first to grab the beef heart in my piranha tank!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> that has to be the crapist pic i ever seen :laugh:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Most Plecos are, in fact, omnivores, meaning that they eat both meay stuff and plant matter. Some also need to have wood in their diet to survive. Others are complete carnivores. I have a L114 that will eat nothing but meaty stuff.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> um headline is a bit reversed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Headline not reversed, it's fragmented. IT'S A chicken-eating pleco. You're thinking, "A chicken eating A pleco."


----------

